# dental jobs in singapore



## looking to work abroad (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi 

have been looking to relocate for w while but just very confused about the system to apply for dental jobs in Singapore. Is it an easy process to work in the general dental practitioner field there. Any help would be appreciated.

:juggle:


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You need to get your medical degree recognised by the relevant authorities first, before you can practise in Singapore. Contact MOH (ministry of Health) for this!
After that, you need to decide whether you want to work in a hospital's dental department, or in a (smaller) private dental clinic. Starting your own clinic isn't feasible as a foreigner.


----------



## looking to work abroad (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks in your experience how easy or hard is it for a foreigner to work in a general dental environment


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

What is "a general dental environment"?


----------



## looking to work abroad (Sep 3, 2015)

It's like working in general practice general dentistry Bds


----------



## looking to work abroad (Sep 3, 2015)

Private clinic


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Slight correction beppi:

Dentists are set different from MOs and other doctors



looking to work abroad said:


> Private clinic


You may start your search here

And you won't be able to run your clinic here, you have to be under one of the Dental clusters or under the hospitals

Depending upon your degree you may be allowed to do private consults, under the dental cluster or hospital, or maybe not

Information for Dentists | SDC


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

In short, in Singapore if you get offer from employer, they will APPLY visa for you and you don't need to do anything. Just come to Singapore and go to MOM to get your card. 

But whenever you don't have job, you will be able to stay in Singapore within a visit visa only. For your country I am not sure but for ASEAN, normally it is 1 month which is quite sort but some time it is still enough to find a new job.

Good luck.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

minhnaht said:


> In short, in Singapore if you get offer from employer, they will APPLY visa for you and you don't need to do anything. Just come to Singapore and go to MOM to get your card.


Can you stop giving out false information, is possible ?

Unless you are clocking posts to send PMs ..


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

simonsays said:


> Can you stop giving out false information, is possible ?
> 
> Unless you are clocking posts to send PMs ..


Sorry Simoun,

May I give the sentence not fully correct. It is not false information.
I am a foreigner in Singapore and whenever I pass interview, employER will help me to apply EP, S. I just need to provide related document to them. Normally they will apply EP / S for 2 years.

After reaching to Singapore, employee come to employer to collect signed document and go to MOM to take fingerprint (they might need to take medical check as well), then wait for few days to have a card.

I mean employee do nothing means that employee itself cannot apply EP / S (employment pass, S pass) directly to government, employER will do it. Employee just complete all required documents and check-up if any.

Hope you are clear it now, I am not giving false info, just the way I mentioned might not clear. Sorry for this inconvenience. I will notice next time. Thanks

Hi Loking to work abroad,
Might be there are some thing difference with Dental job. Please check with another members carefully.

The cases I mentioned above are for IT (my working field in Singapore now), architect, accountant (my friends in Singapore).
After passing interview and get offers from employer, you might need:
(1) give all related documents: university degree, passport, etc, to employer 
(2) Waiting principle approval from government.
(3) Come to Singapore
(4) Take medical check up.
(5) Go to your employer to collect signed document
(6) Go to MOM to fingerprint and wait few days to have EP card.

(I mean employee do nothing mean that employee don't need to communicate directly with government, employer will do it. Without sponsor from employer, emp will NOT able to get EP / S card and stay long term in Singapore.

Hope you are clear now. Sorry for given the unclear sentences.


----------

